# Any farmers on this list?



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 16, 2014)

What did the girl tractor say to the boy tractor? It is nice to be together John Deere!


----------



## Cymro (Jul 16, 2014)

OR, why did you furrow when I mentioned marriage Deere?
I take it Deere is a make of tractor!


----------



## earl40 (Jul 16, 2014)

Oh dear me.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 17, 2014)

Cymro said:


> I take it Deere is a make of tractor!



Yes. I assume there would be plenty of John Deere tractors in Wales


----------



## One Little Nail (Jul 17, 2014)

Stephen I was in shock the other day when I found out there were two of you, the other one isn't KJVO by any chance?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 17, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Stephen I was in shock the other day when I found out there were two of you


Two of me? How could that be???


----------



## Cymro (Jul 17, 2014)

Ever heard of a parallel universe?


----------

